
Attorney General Tells Daily Fantasy Sports to Stop Taking Bets in New York - pjsullivan3
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/11/sports/football/draftkings-fanduel-new-york-attorney-general-tells-fantasy-sites-to-stop-taking-bets-in-new-york.html
======
greenyoda
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10543315)

